# Rearranging order of Collections in panel



## PhilBurton (May 20, 2019)

How can I get all the top-level folders in the Collections window arranged in alphabetical order?

How can I rename the CurrentWorkingSet collection to be at the very top of this list of folders, instead of at the bottom?






Phil Burton


----------



## Johan Elzenga (May 20, 2019)

Collections and sets sort in alphabetical order, so to get a collection (set) at the top, rename it and place a space in front of the name.


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 20, 2019)

There are two sort order options: "Sort by Name" and "Sort by Kind". 

Sort by Name sorts everything by name, so all collections in collection sets will be sorted in alphanumeric order, and all collections sets will also be sorted in alphanumeric order. But all "loose" collections, such as the bottom two in your list, will sort into alphanumeric order intermingled with the collection sets. 

Sort by Kind sorts Collection Sets above loose collections, and sorts Smart Collections above static Collections.

You seem to be sorting by Kind, so all your Collection Sets are sorted alphanumerically above your two loose collections, and your Smart Collection "Duplicates-remove" sorts above your "CurrentWorkingSet" collection. Renaming the latter without changing the sort order won't do anything, but changing the sort order to "by Name" will work if you rename the latter collection as Johan suggested so that it sorts first (but you might also need to think about renaming the smart collection as well, as without that it will sort amid the Collections Sets).


----------



## PhilBurton (May 20, 2019)

Jim Wilde said:


> There are two sort order options: "Sort by Name" and "Sort by Kind".
> 
> Sort by Name sorts everything by name, so all collections in collection sets will be sorted in alphanumeric order, and all collections sets will also be sorted in alphanumeric order. But all "loose" collections, such as the bottom two in your list, will sort into alphanumeric order intermingled with the collection sets.
> 
> ...


Jim and Johan,

Thanks for the suggestions.  I was indeed Sorting by Kind, and it was a real challenge to find the dropdown menu to change to Sort by Name.   Once I made that change, and renamed and reorganized a bit, I was very happy with the final result.






Phil Burton


----------



## Philippe Coudé du Foresto (May 20, 2019)

If you have a long list of collections, the filter is useful to find a collection with a part of its title.


----------



## newmikeman (Aug 15, 2021)

PhilBurton said:


> it was a real challenge to find the dropdown menu to change to Sort by Name


Sorry but I can't find it either. Where exactly did you find the sort setting please?
Thanks


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Aug 15, 2021)

Click on the '+' sign by 'Collections':


----------



## Trailboy (Aug 15, 2021)

It's caught me out before, and I spend  hours a day on LR.  

https://www.lightroomqueen.com/comm...sets-then-smart-then-dumb.36443/#post-1239931


----------

